
Show HN: Cloud SFTP Server – SFTP Direct to Dropbox, Azure, AWS, Box etc. - PearTechFiend
https://couchdrop.io/sftp
======
jermaustin1
This is an intriguing product just for the novelty, but I'm not completely
getting what itch it is trying to scratch?

Is it just to simplify connection to these various endpoints through a single
"API" making switching backend providers "easier"? Or am I missing something?

If I am building my product on top of AWS or DropBox, or Box, or any of these,
why would I not go straight to the vendor?

~~~
PearTechFiend
It’s more catered towards those who use traditional means and who have
external users who need to upload or download files with more granularity.

It was originally designed for those who use Linux infrastructure and wanted
to get their files to the cloud without needing to use jump boxes or provision
their own server. It uses the native applications too so there is no need to
install software.

But yes, it also acts like a secure backup service where you are not
restricted to a single endpoint and you can control your data.

Also this offers more security such as limiting uploads from specific source
IPs, permissions and ties in nicely for those who script (as there is also a
SCP solution).

In the end, there was some interest so figured I’d share it here around the
SFTP side and have some feedback.

------
IMTDb
Completely unrelaed to the product but my brains registered the page as "cloud
flare error page". I was the back button, but something felt off, and only by
looking a second time, did I understand I really was on the correct page.

------
dcastonguay
I'm interested in this as a convenient way to access some of my cloud storage
providers, but I can't consider it responsible to use this until it supports
OTP two-factor.

------
TheNetEffect
This is just one single feature of the StorageMadeEasy.com solution and
commercial pricing seems equivalent but many more cloud storage's are
available.

------
nodesocket
Am I reading this right, the free plan only supports 10 transactions a month?
Meaing 10 total connections?

~~~
PearTechFiend
Potentially. I guess it depends on what you determine as a connection.

But it’s basically an SFTP session. So you can upload and download as much as
you would like from a single session/transaction.

Blurb from the website: “A transaction is defined by a session. So for example
if you were to initiate an SFTP connect to an S3 bucket and uploaded five
files and downloaded three files, then this would still be deemed 'one
transaction'. However, if you initiated an SFTP session and uploaded one file,
then closed the session and then started another session and downloaded
another file, this would be 2 sessions.”

